# Deere 7010 series vs 7020 series



## Brncntry112 (Jun 8, 2015)

I'm finally ready to upgrade our mowing/baling tractor and am wondering what the difference(other than cosmetic) between those series' are? I'm looking for 100-120 PTO hp. What changes/upgrades were made to the 20's? Are there more electronics to go wrong with the 20's vs the 10's? Any input would be greatly appretiated.


----------



## Squarebale Guy (Jul 6, 2019)

The 7010 series are tractors that will hold their value for years. As far as electronics, most of the sensors,and other small components are easy to swap out.


----------



## Brncntry112 (Jun 8, 2015)

Thanks Squarebale Guy. I did have a used tractor dealer in PA tell me he looks for the 7010 series ahead of the the 7020 or 7030, as they hold their value better.


----------



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

We bought a JD 7400 new in 1996 very solid tractor with 5500 hours on mostly mowing and sm square baling as for resale value it worth about what we paid for it in 1996. There are a lot of the 7000 series around and they are less expensive then the 7010 series good luck


----------

